# Battery advice



## Viper_SA (4/5/15)

Need some advice here. I am receiving a Dimitri box mod tomorrow and would love to test it out. Problem is I ordered a pair of smurfs from a local vendor, but it seems we have different ideas on what"next day delivery" means. I have read that paired batteries should be used in dual mods, but was wondering if it would be a safety hazard to use two of my VTC 4's in it tomorrow? Want to compare the battery life between dual and single battery mods.

As soon as the smurfs arrive they will be used together exclusively for this mod. Just wanted to check if a once off would be a gamble or not.


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/5/15)

Yah should be fine just make sure they are both fully charged

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------

